# Link in einer E-Mail erkennen und Browser auswählen



## SkipperHenk (24. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe zwar ausgiebig im Forum gesucht, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden. Ich hoffe, mit meiner Frage, dass ich nun eine Lösung bekomme.

Sachverhalt: Ich habe in Outlook 2007 eine E-Mail mit einem Link.

Vorhaben: Ich möchte mit der Maus diesen Link anklicken, vielleicht mit der rechten Maustaste und dort im Kontextmenü eine Auswahl für das Öffnen des Link mit verschiedenen Browsern (FF, IE, GC) haben. Im Moment steht da nur "Hyperlink öffnen, Hyperlink kopieren usw. Kann man dieses Menü auf meine Wünsche mittels VBA erweitern?

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Gruß,
  SkipperHenk


----------



## Zvoni (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne stellt Office-VBA keine Pop-Up-Menüs zur Verfügung (so wie Office-VBA gar keine Menüführung anbietet, wenn ich mich nicht irre).

Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre das Click-Event auf den Hyperlink auswerten, eine UserForm starten, wo von mir aus in ner Combo-Box/Listbox die verschiedenen Browser angeboten werden, nach Auswahl des Browsers dann mit Shell den Browser starten mit Übergabe der URL

Hab ich aber noch nie gemacht. Wäre zumindest mein Ansatz.


----------



## SkipperHenk (24. April 2012)

Hallo Zvoni,

danke für deine Hinweise. Kannst du vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr zu Click-Event auf den Hyperlink sagen? Ansonsten muss ich google bemühen. Vielleicht ein Beispiel oder einen Link zur Beschreibung?

Gruß,
  Henk


----------



## Zvoni (25. April 2012)

Musst im Outlook-Objektmodell nachschauen.

in Excel z.B. gibts das Event "FollowHyperlink". such halt nach was ähnlichem in Outloook


----------

